# What is your best knitting "hack"?



## sigridsmith

Do you do something that makes your knitting easier, smoother, less painful, better in some way, that you figured out on your own and didn't learn on YouTube or a book. An 'unvented' trick?


----------



## ouijian

sigridsmith said:


> Do you do something that makes your knitting easier, smoother, less painful, better in some way, that you figured out on your own and didn't learn on YouTube or a book. An 'unvented' trick?


I knit backwards. Taught myself how to do it for some weird reason and now I just never or rarely turn my work. It makes my stockinette tension very even. It also helps me read charts without having to think in reverse. So lace and color knitting is easier for me.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

I figured out how to "peel" off about 1/4 of a cone of yarn for those times I want to use the fine yarn as a double thread. This is w/o winding into a ball or other.


----------



## Nanamel14

I'm only so new to knitting I'm still finding different things that help me...I wind the yarn around my little finger it helps with tension, if done a certain way it just flies nicely


----------



## sigridsmith

ouijian said:


> I knit backwards. Taught myself how to do it for some weird reason and now I just never or rarely turn my work. It makes my stockinette tension very even. It also helps me read charts without having to think in reverse. So lace and color knitting is easier for me.


I have often thought that knitting backwards would be great for knitting Scandinavian sweaters, eliminating the need to steek, I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## sigridsmith

Nanamel14 said:


> I'm only so new to knitting I'm still finding different things that help me...I wind the yarn around my little finger it helps with tension, if done a certain way it just flies nicely


I'm always amazed at how many ways there are to hold the yarn to maintain tension. I use a pinky wrap style too.


----------



## k1p1granny

I use a piece of a different coloured yarn to keep track of decreases/increases. It gets woven up the knitting on each inc/dec row. This way I can see how many rows I’ve done between inc and also how many I have made in total.
No need for paper, pen or counting gadgets. I’ve been doing this for years and works very well.


----------



## MaryCarter

Nothing exciting from me. I use a giant plastic paperclip from a Christmas Cracker to keep track of rows. The minute it popped out of the cracker I knew immediately what I would use it for.


----------



## aprilla

MaryCarter said:


> Nothing exciting from me. I use a giant plastic paperclip from a Christmas Cracker to keep track of rows. The minute it popped out of the cracker I knew immediately what I would use it for.


I do the same, with the same giant paper clip from a cracker, but mine's for crochet LOL
Small world


----------



## alan55

With having an LK150 knitter which doesn't have a rib attachment and having a 322 that does I worked out as far as one can get the number of stitches that I would need to knit in ribbing on the 322 so I could transfer it to the LK150.

Then I needed to evenly transfer the stitches across the bed. I can easily do that with a calculator but instead I found an online tool for that; it also does increases so I can knit something on the LK150 and transfer to the 322 if I need a band to finish off.

For smaller stuff I still do relatch the bands.


----------



## crivitz

For keeping track of rows on a pattern or chart I use a tongue depressor glued to a spring clothes pin. Use wood glue, Elmer's glue school glue, etc. They all work great on wood. Use a piece of light cardboard in back and you have a basically free version of those expensive metal and magnetic sets.


----------



## tdorminey

I really like to mark rows for easy counting. I also like to use stitch markers between repeats and patterns. My favorite kind is the thin plastic donut-type st markers like the red and blue ones from Boye. Problem is they jump off the work like the needles are on fire, and my poor vision makes them hard to find and restore. I finally solved all three needs at one time this way:

I attach #10 white crochet thread or fingering wt yarn to the st markers, usually by folding a piece in half and half-hitch it thru the center hole of the marker, leaving approx 6" tails, and keep a dozen or so in different sizes in my small-items keeper box, ready to use, white because it's the easiest to see.

I then place the markers, if needed, to mark the repeats. If SS, garter, ribbing, etc, I just place one somewhere near the beginning of the row.
On each of the following rows, as I slip the marker, I knit the next st in front of the marker if knitting flat. This makes the thread weave back and forth between st columns, making it easy to count rows. If knitting in the round, I manually move the marker to knit in front on one round, behind on the next. Again, each marker thread on front/RS of the work marks 2 rounds worked. Easy to count rows and stitches.

And the best part? The marker can't go walk-about! It might still jump off the needle but it is hanging by the thread and easy to replace it onto the needle. Very short learning curve and almost impossible to mess up. 

Hope this helps someone else.


----------



## Chesneys

I use these for markers with finer yarns. The don't distort the yarn and are cheap. Somewhere I saw them called hijab pins, but not on this page.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MYNGP0A/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Hilary4

I often use patterns directly from my laptop - I use the highlighter function on my PDF program and the undo arrows to mark the row/round I am on. This one has different rows simultaneously for the back and the sleeves:


----------



## ChasingRainbows

Chesneys said:


> I use these for markers with finer yarns. The don't distort the yarn and are cheap. Somewhere I saw them called hijab pins, but not on this page.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MYNGP0A/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Those pins have been around for generations. I've seen them used in dry cleaners shops for pinning the mesh bags they put your clothes in - the pins were much larger, probably 3-4 inches long.

My knitting hack - when using a hanging row counter, I knit 1 or 2 stitches past the end of the round so that I know what row number I'm on (I change the row counter before I start the new round.)

I do the same thing when I'm knitting flat. I use a hanging row counter, 2 stitches in from the right side row. That will be my odd numbered row, and the wrong side is the even numbered row (if that's the way the pattern is set up).


----------



## ggmomliz

If you need to remove your needles from your work and are afraid you will forget what size to use just tie that number of overhand knots in the cast-on tail, °4 needle = 4 knots.
When doing ribbing on dpns you will have a snugger transition between needles if the last stitch on the needle is a knit stitch, the first on the next is a purl.
If you make notes about what yarn, yardage, needles, sizes you use for certain things and can't remember where the notes are, just take a pic with your phone as a backup. I have a notebook app but writing on paper is easier. Great way to keep track of children's measurements as well, take pics of tape measure around child.


----------



## k1p1granny

ggmomliz said:


> If you need to remove your needles from your work and are afraid you will forget what size to use just tie that number of overhand knots in the cast-on tail, °4 needle = 4 knots.
> When doing ribbing on dpns you will have a snugger transition between needles if the last stitch on the needle is a knit stitch, the first on the next is a purl.
> If you make notes about what yarn, yardage, needles, sizes you use for certain things and can't remember where the notes are, just take a pic with your phone as a backup. I have a notebook app but writing on paper is easier. Great way to keep track of children's measurements as well, take pics of tape measure around child.


Love the first tip. I'll be using that. Thanks


----------



## Aunty M

sigridsmith said:


> Do you do something that makes your knitting easier, smoother, less painful, better in some way, that you figured out on your own and didn't learn on YouTube or a book. An 'unvented' trick?


The only thing I can think of which I find helpful for complex charts, is to place whatever (ruler, paper, etc) you're using to mark the row you're knitting on a chart _above_ that row.
It enables you to also see the rows below the one you're knitting, which helps when "reading" your work. You are able to see quickly if your stitches are correct.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Chesneys said:


> I use these for markers with finer yarns. The don't distort the yarn and are cheap. Somewhere I saw them called hijab pins, but not on this page.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MYNGP0A/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Good thing I stocked up from eBay. Amazon Canada's price for the exact same item is four times the price!! https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00MYNGP0A?tag=vs-collectables-convert-amazon-20


----------



## Jenannie

Piece of cardboard and a pen then when item is finished I have a record of the rows knitted/crocheted for the next time. I keep each pattern in a polypocket and the card with it


----------



## gillian lorraine

I use small bits of waste yarn to mark off every 10 stitches when casting on, I just lay it between between stitch 10 and 11, I leave it there so :-
A) I only have to count up to 10 if someone interrupts me
B) if I need 70 stitches I should have 6 pieces of waste yarn dangling off the bottom of the work 10x 6= 60 plus the 10 I am in the process of casting on =70


----------



## Di Colo

Thanks so much will try this have always struggled with row count.


----------



## Di Colo

Wow another one


----------



## Simone54

ouijian said:


> I knit backwards. Taught myself how to do it for some weird reason and now I just never or rarely turn my work. It makes my stockinette tension very even. It also helps me read charts without having to think in reverse. So lace and color knitting is easier for me.


Please tell me more. How do you do this?


----------



## EstherOne

sigridsmith said:


> Do you do something that makes your knitting easier, smoother, less painful, better in some way, that you figured out on your own and didn't learn on YouTube or a book. An 'unvented' trick?


One day - I think the reason was that I had left my folder with circulars in the other room and didn't feel like getting up - I only had one tip of the size I needed, and one smaller tip. Put them both on the cord, cast on and knitted with the larger tip the stitches from the smaller tip. Oh joy!!! the stitches came off the smaller tip so easy, I use that method all the time now!
So yes, I feel like I "invented" this, but when mentioned it to other people, I discovered it was an old trick and many of my friends were already using that trick!


----------



## pstall53

http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-backwards/

Here's a tutorial on knitting backwards. I taught my self from this one or another, not sure now.


----------



## marciawm

I 'm sure I didn't invent it, but I keep my patterns in plastic sleeves and use the highlighter tape to keep track of where I am. Do have to worry about the print coming off when the tape is repositioned and always know where I left off, even if I put it aside for a while.


----------



## ducatirose2

I'm knitting and sweater for me and it's in stocking knit stitch..Gona try backwards knitting.


----------



## kbsalazar

Instead of doing long tail cast-ons the traditional way, setting aside the tail and working until you have enough stitches (or you run out of tail and begin again), I use a second strand of yarn - slip knotting the two strands together, and then working my cast on. I never have to begin again because I ran out of tail. 

Of course the disadvantage is that you have two additional ends to hide during finishing, but that isn't a major problem. 

K.


----------



## ElyseKnox

My hack is to create knitting tables (NOT a chart) for lacy or textured patterns, the same format KnittingFool.com uses. They are SOOO much easier to read than either charts or written out directions that I find it well worth the time and trouble it takes to create them for myself. Written out directions are a jumble or letters and numbers and charts are a confusing mix of symbols you have to learn and then remember to read from both the right and left sides. With a table, the directions are in (more or less) plain language that we already know and every row is read left to right.


----------



## BlueBerry36

Nothing that I can think of oh the lifelines are great life savers!!


----------



## LindaH

I just bought some of those pins that were in the link provided. I like them a lot for marking rows. I use crochet thread for my lifelines, too.


----------



## sheherazade

I read through the pattern and use colored pencils to highlight changes in needle sizes, size of garment if it has multiple sizes, different colors on charts so I can quickly see when a cable or stitch is changing from one form to another; each cable change has its "own" color to match the color on the legend. Just whatever might be easily missed gets a soft colored pencil highlight. Easier on my eyes than using actual "highlighters" and erasable too if I grabbed the wrong hue. Nothing all that unique, just helps me move through a pattern more efficiently.


----------



## Melgold

sigridsmith said:


> I'm always amazed at how many ways there are to hold the yarn to maintain tension. I use a pinky wrap style too.


????????


----------



## pommom2

Of great help to me was when I bought a metal or dry erase board that can hold a magnet and use that with a magnetic strip to keep track of pattern rows and read charts. So easy just to move the magnet down for each row.


----------



## flhusker

ouijian said:


> I knit backwards. Taught myself how to do it for some weird reason and now I just never or rarely turn my work. It makes my stockinette tension very even. It also helps me read charts without having to think in reverse. So lace and color knitting is easier for me.


I taught myself to knit backwards because I hate purling.


----------



## Melgold

Chesneys said:


> I use these for markers with finer yarns. The don't distort the yarn and are cheap. Somewhere I saw them called hijab pins, but not on this page.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MYNGP0A/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I have found these at Wal Mart.


----------



## alan55

flhusker said:


> I taught myself to knit backwards because I hate purling.


I was a bit more drastic for the same reason; I bought a knitter.


----------



## cordula

Hilary4 said:


> I often use patterns directly from my laptop - I use the highlighter function on my PDF program and the undo arrows to mark the row/round I am on. This one has different rows simultaneously for the back and the sleeves:


now that's a great idea - I usually don't print the pattern either and work directly from the screen 
I have to look whether my PDF has this funktion as well (is it just 'marking' the row as in a word document??)
thanks a lot for this :sm02:


----------



## nanbobs

I use dental floss for a lifeline.


----------



## Evie253

I use highlighter tape to mark rows on a chart or complex pattern. The tape is movable and a strip of it often lasts the whole pattern before it needs a replacement. It's available in Target or in most office supply stores.


----------



## Jaevick

I re-write the pattern on 3" x 5" index card packs with the spiral wire on the top purchased at a local office supply store. I write one section per card and while knitting, as I complete that section, I flip that card to the next line or sections. The card pack can stand up like an easel for easy reading and more than one pattern can be in the same pack. It's easy in write a little larger if you have difficulty seeing. I always leave the first card blank and put a small picture of the finished item there for easy reference. I list the patterns inside on the back cover so they are easy to find. Each of the card packs has the cover decorated with craft paper and/or washi tape and they are all stored in a fancy decorated box.


----------



## nankat

Jaevick said:


> I re-write the pattern on 3" x 5" index card packs with the spiral wire on the top purchased at a local office supply store. I write one section per card and while knitting, as I complete that section, I flip that card to the next line or sections. The card pack can stand up like an easel for easy reading and more than one pattern can be in the same pack. It's easy in write a little larger if you have difficulty seeing. I always leave the first card blank and put a small picture of the finished item there for easy reference. I list the patterns inside on the back cover so they are easy to find. Each of the card packs has the cover decorated with craft paper and/or washi tape and they are all stored in a fancy decorated box.


I do a variation of this, learned here on KP perhaps this poster. When knitting lace I write out each pattern row straight across the card. so if there is a four row pattern I use four index cards, 6 row pattern repeat..six cards. It helps just to be reading/seeing only one row at a time on the card.

I use those safety pin like markers but in plastic and probably more expensive and in two sizes. This helps to differentiate the round start in circular knitting or something else that has to be noted. I really like them because when using a lifeline in circular knitting I can just move them as I go.


----------



## lindajjimenez

Hilary4 said:


> I often use patterns directly from my laptop - I use the highlighter function on my PDF program and the undo arrows to mark the row/round I am on. This one has different rows simultaneously for the back and the sleeves:


Great idea! This might encourage me to start trying to use more diagrams and to quit printing so many instructions out.


----------



## Pearls Girls

I have used lots of tips thatI have read about on KP long before KP was in existance.
I read lots of tips and say, I used to do that why did I stop?
"There is nothing new under the sun." 
I believe this but need a refresher once in a while as my brain is over-flowing.


----------



## Colg

I can see better to knit with my Ott lamp.


----------



## ckur

I use individual index cards to keep track of which row in a pattern I am on. So a pattern that occurred over 10 rows would use 10 index cards....write out 1 row per card. Knit row one according to pattern directions. Move that card to back. Knit row 2... etc. Much easier to see and follow one row at a time. I keep the cards paper clipped so when I come back to the project I know to start with the row on top. Small packet to keep w/project. These cards are just for the pattern sts, not the garment directions. I have a holder so card is held upright on side end table by chair; easy to glance over to see what to do next.


----------



## Cardelo

crivitz said:


> For keeping track of rows on a pattern or chart I use a tongue depressor glued to a spring clothes pin. Use wood glue, Elmer's glue school glue, etc. They all work great on wood. Use a piece of light cardboard in back and you have a basically free version of those expensive metal and magnetic sets.


Love when people think outside of the box. This is a grand idea. :sm24:


----------



## RoxyCatlady

I figured out the advantage to knitting two sleeves at once while still a teenager. (knit flat back then, I wasn't very proficient in circular knitting at the time). 
I also use dollar store claw style hair clips to hold parts together for seaming, or for keeping parts close together while I knit --- I knit not only two sleeves at once, but have taken to knitting both fronts and back of seamed cardigans at the same time (haven't made the leap to seamless yet, I still like the structure a seam gives to cardies) and to keep track of where I am, I clip the hems and as the piece grows, the sides. This pictures shows the hair clips in use on two fronts and a back: (oh, rats - I'm using quick reply, will have to edit to add pic - so please bear with me a moment!)


----------



## Reinharv

I use stitch holders when casting on placed in increments of 10 stitches so if I get distracted I don’t have to start counting over again from the beginning. 
I use large index cards showing where I am in a pattern and check off the row I completed. So if there are instructions that you have 7 rows and then repeat over & over again, I check off what row of the 7 I’ve completed. I make a grid of it and put it on a magnetic board.


----------



## gjz

Chesneys said:


> I use these for markers with finer yarns. The don't distort the yarn and are cheap. Somewhere I saw them called hijab pins, but not on this page.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MYNGP0A/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


What a great topic! There are some great tips here.

There are some of these pins that are very similar to this at Wal Mart in the ice fishing section. They are called Barrel Swivels w/safety snap. I got a pack of 10 for $1.36. They aren't round, but they work.

In the ice fishing section there are Split Rings that I use as stitch markers. They come in packs of 10 and I think they cost 0.96. These split rings come in a variety of sizes.

Currently, I use very small rubber bands on each end of my DPNs to keep the stitches from falling off while knitting. I just move the rubber band as I change needles. I'm going to go see if there is a rubber gasket/o-ring from the hardware store that will work instead. The gaskets come in come in all sizes and I think I can get one to fit very snug on the needles. Should be quicker than twisting a rubber band.


----------



## Cardelo

Jaevick said:


> I re-write the pattern on 3" x 5" index card packs with the spiral wire on the top purchased at a local office supply store. I write one section per card and while knitting, as I complete that section, I flip that card to the next line or sections. The card pack can stand up like an easel for easy reading and more than one pattern can be in the same pack. It's easy in write a little larger if you have difficulty seeing. I always leave the first card blank and put a small picture of the finished item there for easy reference. I list the patterns inside on the back cover so they are easy to find. Each of the card packs has the cover decorated with craft paper and/or washi tape and they are all stored in a fancy decorated box.


Love this idea. :sm24: Thank you.


----------



## LorettaHR

ChasingRainbows said:


> Those pins have been around for generations. I've seen them used in dry cleaners shops for pinning the mesh bags they put your clothes in - the pins were much larger, probably 3-4 inches long.
> 
> My knitting hack - when using a hanging row counter, I knit 1 or 2 stitches past the end of the round so that I know what row number I'm on (I change the row counter before I start the new round.)
> 
> I do the same thing when I'm knitting flat. I use a hanging row counter, 2 stitches in from the right side row. That will be my odd numbered row, and the wrong side is the even numbered row (if that's the way the pattern is set up).


I do something similar. I attach my row counter to the middle of my cable (when working flat) with a rubber band so (a) the project doesn't go past the center point of the cable, so it's easier to move back to the points and (b) everytime I come to the counter I change it up to the next row to be worked. The row counter hangs on a thread and the rubber band holds it in place.

Also, when doing a Russian Join, I use a long beading needle (the ones with the full-length eye) to make the join. You can thread the needle through the yarn before slipping the end into the eye.

When I start a project, I make a copy of the pattern and place it in a plastic sleeve. Once I've determined how many cast on stitches there are, I mark the top of the pattern with (a) who it is for, (b) how many I cast on, (c) what size needles used, (d) elaboration of any unusual stitches (I always seem to get / and \ mixed up, so /= k2 tog is written down). When I've finished the project, I write down any additional notes as to changes I've made. Later, if I want to make the same project for someone else, I have all the references so I don't have to re-do the math or in-process experimentaton.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Simone54 said:


> Please tell me more. How do you do this?


Knitting backwards can also be viewed as knitting left-handed. I knit continental, i.e. the yarn is managed by my left hand. When I knit backwards, the yarn is still in my left hand (because my right hand doesn't know how to manage yarn!) and I knit the same as my sister-in-law's mother who knits English style but left-handed. So, I pick in one direction and throw in the other.

I do not knit backwards over large numbers of stitches. So far, I seem only able to maintain even tension for 20 stitches, but that's made doing this blanket much easier: https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/ten-stitch-blanket


----------



## alexdoc

I keep track of rows done by making hatch marks in a steno book I keep just for that purpose. I always know where I'm at in a pattern


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin'

k1p1granny said:


> I use a piece of a different coloured yarn to keep track of decreases/increases. It gets woven up the knitting on each inc/dec row. This way I can see how many rows I've done between inc and also how many I have made in total.
> No need for paper, pen or counting gadgets. I've been doing this for years and works very well.


I like this idea. And I will use it now! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## m_azingrace

KP is my favorite "hack". The abundance of ideas, shortcuts, helpfulness, and everyone's willingness to share is amazing!


----------



## MaryKins

when I come to 'ssk' I almost always (depending on pattern) k 2 together through back loops; faster and less fiddly for me


----------



## Rita Rug

Before I file print patterns, I write the yarn weight and yardage in the upper left corner. This helps match stash yarn easily during a pattern search.


----------



## ouijian

Jessica-Jean said:


> Knitting backwards can also be viewed as knitting left-handed. I knit continental, i.e. the yarn is managed by my left hand. When I knit backwards, the yarn is still in my left hand (because my right hand doesn't know how to manage yarn!) and I knit the same as my sister-in-law's mother who knits English style but left-handed. So, I pick in one direction and throw in the other.
> 
> I do not knit backwards over large numbers of stitches. So far, I seem only able to maintain even tension for 20 stitches, but that's made doing this blanket much easier: https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/ten-stitch-blanket


I'm right handed and leave the yarn in my left when knitting backwards, as if to throw. My technique is more like flicking. The YouTube videos I've seen demonstrating this technique show it right handed, which to me is awkward.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

ouijian said:


> I'm right handed and leave the yarn in my left when knitting backwards, as if to throw. My technique is more like flicking. The YouTube videos I've seen demonstrating this technique show it right handed, which to me is awkward.


I'm ambidextrous, _except_ that my right hand just seems unable to manage yarn. I've tried the two-handed method of stranded knitting with zero success. I write more clearly with my right hand, but I cannot get it to manage yarn. Can I blame my grandmother and mother? The first taught me to knit Continental; the second to crochet. Both have the left hand holding/tenioning the yarn/thread, so it's the left hand that has learned. 
When sewing by hand, either hand works the needle-pulling-thread. Puzzles onlookers. :sm15:


----------



## ouijian

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm ambidextrous, _except_ that my right hand just seems unable to manage yarn. I've tried the two-handed method of stranded knitting with zero success. I write more clearly with my right hand, but I cannot get it to manage yarn. Can I blame my grandmother and mother? The first taught me to knit Continental; the second to crochet. Both have the left hand holding/tenioning the yarn/thread, so it's the left hand that has learned.
> When sewing by hand, either hand works the needle-pulling-thread. Puzzles onlookers. :sm15:


One of my sisters is ambidextrous. She does some things good with one hand, some things good with the other. I think it depends. I had a devil of a time teaching her to knit. I finally just let her do what was comfortable.


----------



## Dcsmith77

I use Post-It arrow flags (Amazon 4 dispensers/100each, $4.99 a lifetime supply) to mark where I am in patterns. They are different color so can show stitches with one color and rows with another; peel off leaving no noticeable residue; cheap. In fact I use them all over the house for recipes, diy indices, even marked our emergency button for my DH (we live in a retirement community). I haven't seen this mentioned on KP by anyone but me, but I find them indispensable. With these on the pattern and the already mentioned "pins" on your work, you can mark just about anything. 

I also started making a sloped shoulder before I read about it. Makes shoulder seams so much easier and neater looking. I use a 5"x3" spiral notebook to keep track of anything I want to note in the project I'm working on. Doesn't take up as much room as a steno pad and will sit on the arm of my chair. There are some great tips here. I especially like the one that suggests tying a thread on your round stitch markers that jump off the needles so you can use it to find them and also to keep track of how many rows you have done.


----------



## CarolA

pstall53 said:


> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-backwards/
> 
> Here's a tutorial on knitting backwards. I taught my self from this one or another, not sure now.


THANK YOU for sharing this!! I'm knitting a baby blanket using the stockinette stitch and I can knit continental but the purl is just not comfortable for me. So I was thinking if I could knit backwards I could just use the continental knit method for the entire blanket. But I hadn't taken the time away from my knitting to get a piece of practice yarn to try it. I think the video will make it much easier and faster for me to learn.


----------



## gma11331

sigridsmith said:


> I have often thought that knitting backwards would be great for knitting Scandinavian sweaters, eliminating the need to steek, I haven't tried it yet.


I found knitting backwards helpful when making bobbles (which I don't like much) especially in an afghan where you would otherwise have to haul it around to wrong side to do the bobble.


----------



## ouijian

gma11331 said:


> I found knitting backwards helpful when making bobbles (which I don't like much) especially in an afghan where you would otherwise have to haul it around to wrong side to do the bobble.


Bobbles and the brick stitch are so much easier if you do them backwards. No turning constantly!


----------



## Jean Keith

Me too -- wrap around little finger, carry under to over index finger...the way my mom taught me.


----------



## tygereye

k1p1granny said:


> I use a piece of a different coloured yarn to keep track of decreases/increases. It gets woven up the knitting on each inc/dec row. This way I can see how many rows I've done between inc and also how many I have made in total.
> No need for paper, pen or counting gadgets. I've been doing this for years and works very well.


That's a keeper for sure as it can be a pain using peg counter, roll counter or pencil/paper!


----------



## sigridsmith

Wow! So many ideas! I've now taught myself to knit backwards and to mark my rows to count, I've ordered a packet of pins, and tied knots in my long tail.


----------



## MrsMurdog

k1p1granny said:


> I use a piece of a different coloured yarn to keep track of decreases/increases. It gets woven up the knitting on each inc/dec row. This way I can see how many rows I've done between inc and also how many I have made in total.
> No need for paper, pen or counting gadgets. I've been doing this for years and works very well.


I need to start doing this! I have seen this noted several times, but I only think about starting after I have knit a couple of rows and wish I had done it!


----------



## sigridsmith

I make increases by making a backward loop cast-on and then knit it through the back leg on the next round. This twists the stitch twice so it shows up as a half stitch in the work. This blends the increase into the fabric so you don't even notice it...better than a regular Make One. It doesn't lean. I have since discovered that Elizabeth Zimmerman did this too.


----------



## vicki5

gillian lorraine said:


> I use small bits of waste yarn to mark off every 10 stitches when casting on, I just lay it between between stitch 10 and 11, I leave it there so :-
> A) I only have to count up to 10 if someone interrupts me
> B) if I need 70 stitches I should have 6 pieces of waste yarn dangling off the bottom of the work 10x 6= 60 plus the 10 I am in the process of casting on =70


This is such a great idea! Thank you.


----------



## vicki5

marciawm said:


> I 'm sure I didn't invent it, but I keep my patterns in plastic sleeves and use the highlighter tape to keep track of where I am. Do have to worry about the print coming off when the tape is repositioned and always know where I left off, even if I put it aside for a while.


I keep my patterns in plastic sleeves, too, but have never thought about using highlighter tape. Thank you for the great idea!


----------



## Suzie1

Before adding yarn to my stash, I add the total yardage and weight of yarn info and put that on the back of a post it note. Then I stick it to the inside of the project bag. I use clear project bags.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gjz said:


> What a great topic! There are some great tips here.
> 
> In the ice fishing section there are Split Rings that I use as stitch markers. They come in packs of 10 and I think they cost 0.96. These split rings come in a variety of sizes.
> 
> Currently, I use very small rubber bands on each end of my DPNs to keep the stitches from falling off while knitting. I just move the rubber band as I change needles. I'm going to go see if there is a rubber gasket/o-ring from the hardware store that will work instead. The gaskets come in come in all sizes and I think I can get one to fit very snug on the needles. Should be quicker than twisting a rubber band.


Agreed-- great tips. A reminder that the crafts section should have pkg of split rings for much less than you are paying.

I stumbled onto a pkg of kids soft flat foam plastic beads for a couple bucks and have provided "stoppers" for needle ends with these for my entire needlework group. They are about 1/2 inch thick and have a very small hole which will enlarge for good sized needles. They are even easier to manage than the gaskets.


----------



## motherkat2u

I use a life line. If my project has repeated segments or is rather long, I will weave a string every repeat or so many rows, just in case I make a mistake or lose a stitch. Then I only have to go back as far as the life line or if I drop a stitch, it only goes back to the life line. This has saved me hours.


----------



## jangmb

crivitz said:


> For keeping track of rows on a pattern or chart I use a tongue depressor glued to a spring clothes pin. Use wood glue, Elmer's glue school glue, etc. They all work great on wood. Use a piece of light cardboard in back and you have a basically free version of those expensive metal and magnetic sets.


If you do not mind, I will use this hack!!


----------



## Bibben

Knitting backwards really comes in handy when knitting a project with lots of bobbles!


----------



## yotbum

Great question, a lot to learn.


----------



## sigridsmith

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm ambidextrous, _except_ that my right hand just seems unable to manage yarn. I've tried the two-handed method of stranded knitting with zero success. I write more clearly with my right hand, but I cannot get it to manage yarn. Can I blame my grandmother and mother? The first taught me to knit Continental; the second to crochet. Both have the left hand holding/tenioning the yarn/thread, so it's the left hand that has learned.
> When sewing by hand, either hand works the needle-pulling-thread. Puzzles onlookers. :sm15:


Yes, but it's the right hand that inserts the needle, wraps the yarn, pulls it back through. I'm right handed too and my left hand barely moves when I'm knitting continental.

The only thing I ever did left was to bat left in baseball in school....hmmm.....I never could hit the ball. I wonder if I should have tried batting right.....


----------



## jasu_b

I have been a knitter for a long time and used bobby pins to mark rows and increase / decrease rows.


----------



## kittygritty

Idea I heard here. I cut up plastic straws and use them for markers. Can’t beat free :sm01:


----------



## the-pearl-hunter

Chesneys said:


> I use these for markers with finer yarns. The don't distort the yarn and are cheap. Somewhere I saw them called hijab pins, but not on this page.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MYNGP0A/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I have some of those small pins without a coil, very cheap, if you don't mind waiting a couple of weeks.

They cost 53P and free shipping. (Thats just over half of £1, so maybe about half a $1, not sure)
For a packet of 100, in mixed colours.

The came from china, but are very nice.

I tried the link and it did work for me.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100pcs-pack-Pins-Gourd-Shape-Metal-Clips-Knitting-Stitch-Marker-Tag-Pins-Sewing-Tools-Color-Ar/32827747372.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.1.21a05157cKFtWP&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10152_10151_10065_10344_10130_10068_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10340_10548_10341_10192_10190_10084_10083_10615_10307_10301_10303_10059_10314_10184_10534_100031_10604_10103_10142,searchweb201603_1,ppcSwitch_5&algo_expid=3936950c-98c9-4a9a-ae9f-83818ffe4c3b-0&algo_pvid=3936950c-98c9-4a9a-ae9f-83818ffe4c3b&transAbTest=ae803_4&priceBeautifyAB=4


----------



## riversong200

I've cataloged my stash in a small notebook with weights, yardage, color and brand noted. When I find I must go into a yarn store I take the book with me so I don't duplicate something I already have.


----------



## xxjanexx

BlueBerry36 said:


> Nothing that I can think of oh the lifelines are great life savers!!


????


----------



## AuntieLoof

jasu_b said:


> I have been a knitter for a long time and used bobby pins to mark rows and increase / decrease rows.


Very handy and inexpensive for crochet, too. They come in contrasting colors and are easy to find if you happen to drop them.


----------



## JoanDL

I made something similar with a hair clip and cardboard about 50 yrs ago when I was doing a lot of cross stitching.
Magnetic boards weren't aorund then


Cardelo said:


> Love when people think outside of the box. This is a grand idea. :sm24:


----------



## tdorminey

EstherOne said:


> One day - I think the reason was that I had left my folder with circulars in the other room and didn't feel like getting up - I only had one tip of the size I needed, and one smaller tip. Put them both on the cord, cast on and knitted with the larger tip the stitches from the smaller tip. Oh joy!!! the stitches came off the smaller tip so easy, I use that method all the time now!
> So yes, I feel like I "invented" this, but when mentioned it to other people, I discovered it was an old trick and many of my friends were already using that trick!


It also gives you 2 needles of the larger size, in case you need another for a different project or another part of the same project!


----------



## PamG

I just keep a pattern book or page near by whether written or copied and remember to always take very small breaks so you can get thing done as fast as you can get it done.


----------



## SandyC

I am making a pair of socks called wavy lace toe up socks. I really am enjoying them but I find that my tension is terrible. The fingering yarn and size two needles, I just can't seem to keep the tension even. Any suggestions?


----------



## coal cracker

would love to know how to learn to kit backwards. how did you go about it? use a mirror or something? very curious.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

If I need the needles for another project, I put the stitches onto one of my spare circulars which I never knit with. The correct size is written on my note paper, when I come back to the project later.
For any project with a few different pattern repeats in each row, I photocopy in large print and colour code each different section. 
I count by 3's rather than by 2's, it's faster, learnt it from KP. 
I also start my cast on without a slip stitch, learnt on KP also. You hold the yarn over the needle with the tail at the back, then bring tail around the front yarn and hold it while you work the first cast on stitches. Later on you can loosen or tighten the first stitch as needed.
Mattress stitch gives the nicest seam, learnt from my mother as a teen, many years ago.
Don't overthink any pattern or new thing. Just do it and it will be easier than thinking about it...
I cast off using a larger needle...
I pick up stitches after frogging with a smaller needle so the stitches don't start running down..


----------



## TheresaTC

Im a novice knitter, the reason I didn't continue to knit when I was younger was too easy loosing stitches. Just recently learned to purl the Portuguese way and I'm using Afghan hooks to knit with. They seem to help not loose stitches, because of the hooks. Hood Canal WA


----------



## Myrle

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I pick up stitches after frogging with a smaller needle so the stitches don't start running down..


I do that too , also if I notice that the stitches are going to run before I can get them picked up with the smaller needle, or perhaps I was already knitting with a small needle, I use a safety pin to hold them till I get there with the small needle. If I notice I have dropped a stitch in a previous row I put a small safety pin in it and pick it up when I get there on the next row.


----------



## Dobby4

Working with graphs becomes easier if you get a copier to enlarge the graph. Then make vertical lines every 10 stitches or every pattern repeat. Then I take scotch tape or packing take and “laminate” the pattern. I use painters tape to highlight the row I am working on. 

On your needles, put a market to correspond to the vertical lines on your pattern. This way if you make a mistake, you will find it within 10 stitches. 

For markers, I went to the hardware store and bought washers - 100 for $3.00. Washers come in all different sizes so bring a needle to make sure it fits.


----------



## ouijian

sigridsmith said:


> I make increases by making a backward loop cast-on and then knit it through the back leg on the next round. This twists the stitch twice so it shows up as a half stitch in the work. This blends the increase into the fabric so you don't even notice it...better than a regular Make One. It doesn't lean. I have since discovered that Elizabeth Zimmerman did this too.


I like this. I'm going to try it next time I need to make an increase.


----------



## punkbunnie

I never SSK, I always knit 2 together in the back loop. I know that lace knitters say those 2 decreases are not exactly the same. But I don't knit lace and have never noticed a difference.


----------



## k1p1granny

Increase. Knit into front of stitch then put needle into back of the same stitch but don’t knit it just slip it. Makes an increase without the little bar.

Edit. 
WHoops
Just read your post again
Have to say I didn’t dream up this trick
Saw it on YouTube or some such place.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

k1p1granny said:


> Increase. Knit into front of stitch then put needle into back of the same stitch but don't knit it just slip it. Makes an increase without the little bar.
> 
> Edit.
> WHoops
> Just read your post again
> Have to say I didn't dream up this trick
> Saw it on YouTube or some such place.


I like this. Will do in future when working stocking stitch. Another thing I've learnt on KP ...


----------



## ggmomliz

coal cracker said:


> would love to know how to learn to kit backwards. how did you go about it? use a mirror or something? very curious.


While knitting forward carefully examine how each needle and the yarn is placed, then do it to the previous stitch, then the one before that. You are now knitting backwards. It really is easy, just not quite as fast until you have done quite a bit.


----------



## ggmomliz

Dobby4 said:


> Working with graphs becomes easier if you get a copier to enlarge the graph. Then make vertical lines every 10 stitches or every pattern repeat. Then I take scotch tape or packing take and "laminate" the pattern. I use painters tape to highlight the row I am working on.
> 
> On your needles, put a market to correspond to the vertical lines on your pattern. This way if you make a mistake, you will find it within 10 stitches.
> 
> For markers, I went to the hardware store and bought washers - 100 for $3.00. Washers come in all different sizes so bring a needle to make sure it fits.


I use hair elastics, thin 1/2" bands that I get at Dollar Tree, 750 for $1. Since there are many colors I can use one for the beginning of the round, a different color for repeats, etc. At this price I don't mind using them to mark s specific stitch for future use and then cut it out later (usually to mark placement).


----------



## PhoneGal

k1p1granny said:


> Increase. Knit into front of stitch then put needle into back of the same stitch but don't knit it just slip it. Makes an increase without the little bar.
> 
> Edit.
> WHoops
> Just read your post again
> Have to say I didn't dream up this trick
> Saw it on YouTube or some such place.


Oh my what a fabulous 'hack' "Knit into front of stitch then put needle into back of the same stitch but don't knit it just slip it. Makes an increase without the little bar." Thank you so much, k1p1granny! Wish I'd known this. before. PS I adore the little Poodle in your profile.


----------



## k1p1granny

PhoneGal said:


> Oh my what a fabulous 'hack' "Knit into front of stitch then put needle into back of the same stitch but donât knit it just slip it. Makes an increase without the little bar." Thank you so much, k1p1granny! Wish I'd known this. before. PS I adore the little Poodle in your profile.


Her name is Maggie. She is a 15 month old Poochon. Half poodle half bichon frise
Really smart and super cute.


----------



## wwwdel

pommom2 said:


> Of great help to me was when I bought a metal or dry erase board that can hold a magnet and use that with a magnetic strip to keep track of pattern rows and read charts. So easy just to move the magnet down for each row.


I read a "cheap" hack of using one of the large (free) advertising refrigerator magnets to keep track of rows. The one I use started out 8 inches wide by 6 inches high. I cut a strip about 3/4 inch wide from the long width. Place the larger piece underneath the page of your instructions, magnet side up, and the narrow strip under the row you are working on, magnet side down. Neither piece will move until YOU move it!

Also, I use point protectors on my DPNs while knitting, to keep stitches from slipping off, & just move the protector from the end of the needle I'm going to be working on to the end of the needle I've just finished with.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

k1p1granny said:


> Her name is Maggie. She is a 15 month old Poochon. Half poodle half bichon frise
> Really smart and super cute.


So? Have you been saving her brushings and studying how to spin them into knittable yarn yet? :sm17:


----------



## k1p1granny

Jessica-Jean said:


> So? Have you been saving her brushings and studying how to spin them into knittable yarn yet? :sm17:


 ???????? not yet. I'll save that for when I'm super board.


----------



## Hannelore

I have added an extra stitch when I knit in the round. When I start the 1st round I slip the extra stitch onto the first needle and knit that stitch and the 1st stitch together. Had been doing it for a while and then I read about it from someone else.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Hannelore said:


> I have added an extra stitch when I knit in the round. When I start the 1st round I slip the extra stitch onto the first needle and knit that stitch and the 1st stitch together. Had been doing it for a while and then I read about it from someone else.


This is a great tip-- read it on here somewhere before now-- it prevents the little jog you get when joining into the round from cast on.


----------



## Artbarn

Hilary4 said:


> I often use patterns directly from my laptop - I use the highlighter function on my PDF program and the undo arrows to mark the row/round I am on. This one has different rows simultaneously for the back and the sleeves:


I do something similar, but with written knitting instructions. I select the row I'm working on so that it's highlighted in gray. When I finish it, I click on the yellow highlight. So I can always tell which rows are finished.

It never crossed my mind that you could do this with a PDF file, so that's good to know. When I have a pattern in a PDF file I usually "open with" Word 2106 and save it because I prefer to work with Word.


----------



## KateLyn11

I use the flat closures that come on bread, as bobbins when using long tail cast on. It keeps the end out of the way and if you place it immediately you don't accidentally start knitting with the wrong end. It is especially helpful if you've left an extra long end for seaming.

As yarn stops for dpns I cut small (about 1/2 inch) squares out of craft foam. Bought in a pack at the dollar store, I can get about a thousand stoppers for $1. They do get stretched out and eventually need to be tossed. But you can't beat the price.


----------



## Artbarn

k1p1granny said:


> Increase. Knit into front of stitch then put needle into back of the same stitch but don't knit it just slip it. Makes an increase without the little bar.
> 
> Edit.
> WHoops
> Just read your post again
> Have to say I didn't dream up this trick
> Saw it on YouTube or some such place.


I'm definitely going to remember this one. I agree that Maggie is awfully cute!


----------



## CAS50

Love this! Thanks!
There are so many good tips in this thread.



k1p1granny said:


> Increase. Knit into front of stitch then put needle into back of the same stitch but don't knit it just slip it. Makes an increase without the little bar.
> 
> Edit.
> WHoops
> Just read your post again
> Have to say I didn't dream up this trick
> Saw it on YouTube or some such place.


----------



## punkbunnie

me too always.


----------



## deemail

sigridsmith said:


> I have often thought that knitting backwards would be great for knitting Scandinavian sweaters, eliminating the need to steek, I haven't tried it yet.


that's what it was invented for, knitting those colored, complex patterns...you never have to turn your work so you can always read your chart easily....steeking and non-steeking styles both use it. I always do the heels of my socks and the ten-st blankets, and entrelac with KBB (knitting backwards)...much easier. Also, for normal fairisle it keeps your yarns from getting tangled since you don't turn them.

But my tip? using 2 ends (either 2 balls of yarn, or 1 from inside skein and the other from outside the skein) to do a longtail cast on with....no guessing at how much to pull off, no running out before you finish casting on and you never waste the extra if you pulled off a lot. I learned this here on KP, from a male knitter (sorry, I have no idea what his name is to credit him) on my very first day that I signed up. I have used it every single time since...my twist on this? I like to tie 2 colors together.... it makes one 'sparkling' row on top of socks or a specific color for different children, or it's just for fun.


----------



## coal cracker

thank you. don't know how you figured that out --I think it's amazing.


----------



## Fan-Knit

Knitting causes a lot of pain in my hands because the yarn slips constantly without my having arthritis. I have come up with my own pain-solving exercises. Every so often I stretch my hands with fingers spread out until I feel the tension and a little pain. I do this five times for each hand. It takes away the pain for a few days or longer. Try it.


----------



## AuntieLoof

Artbarn said:


> I do something similar, but with written knitting instructions. I select the row I'm working on so that it's highlighted in gray. When I finish it, I click on the yellow highlight. So I can always tell which rows are finished.
> 
> It never crossed my mind that you could do this with a PDF file, so that's good to know. When I have a pattern in a PDF file I usually "open with" Word 2106 and save it because I prefer to work with Word.


When working with MS Word, wouldn't it be easier on the eyes to highlight the row you're working on in yellow, and then change it to a darker color as you finish? The contrast would also make the working row stand out even more.


----------



## Artbarn

AuntieLoof said:


> When working with MS Word, wouldn't it be easier on the eyes to highlight the row you're working on in yellow, and then change it to a darker color as you finish? The contrast would also make the working row stand out even more.


It's a matter of personal preference. I like to have all the finished rows in yellow.

Also, if I select the row I'm working on, it takes a single click to highlight it in yellow (or any color highlighter) when I finish the row.


----------



## Gracie13

And SUPER smart! It looks like she knits, too. Sooooooo precious!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

k1p1granny said:


> Increase. Knit into front of stitch then put needle into back of the same stitch but don't knit it just slip it. Makes an increase without the little bar.
> 
> Edit.
> WHoops
> Just read your post again
> Have to say I didn't dream up this trick
> Saw it on YouTube or some such place.


I've been using this nifty increase but had a problem on socks keeping track of things (couldn't see increases to count them). So I made a little string of beads for a counter (learned it on here a few weeks back) and that solved the problem. Hooray for KP.


----------



## Fan-Knit

I taught myself "Mirror or Backward" knitting, but I have a trick that I have not seen anyone else use before. I have taught myself "Purling" with my thumb and also created a way for edging in "Stripe" knitting that yet I have not seen anyone use before. I am not saying that these methods are not out there, but I have looked and looked and have not found them yet. For now, they are mine alone. 
I also use a different color yarn as a marker sometimes. 
I have taught myself Combination purling, Portuguese knitting, and many other techniques for those days when my hands are tired. It relieves stress on my hands.


----------



## lins

ggmomliz said:


> I use hair elastics, thin 1/2" bands that I get at Dollar Tree, 750 for $1. Since there are many colors I can use one for the beginning of the round, a different color for repeats, etc. At this price I don't mind using them to mark s specific stitch for future use and then cut it out later (usually to mark placement).


My dentist gave me some teeny tiny elastics that are used for braces. They are perfect stitch markers for sock needles, they don't pop off.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

lins said:


> My dentist gave me some teeny tiny elastics that are used for braces. They are perfect stitch markers for sock needles, they don't pop off.


Don't remind me!!! I used to have four of them in my mouth daily for _years_!! Ugh!
It's quite possible that my choice of mate was because his teeth were so perfect; my kids needed no orthodontic torture.


----------



## lins

Jessica-Jean said:


> Don't remind me!!! I used to have four of them in my mouth daily for _years_!! Ugh!
> It's quite possible that my choice of mate was because his teeth were so perfect; my kids needed no orthodontic torture.


Yes, they are much better on knitting needles.


----------



## Mary JB

sheherazade said:


> I read through the pattern and use colored pencils to highlight changes in needle sizes, size of garment if it has multiple sizes, different colors on charts so I can quickly see when a cable or stitch is changing from one form to another; each cable change has its "own" color to match the color on the legend. Just whatever might be easily missed gets a soft colored pencil highlight. Easier on my eyes than using actual "highlighters" and erasable too if I grabbed the wrong hue. Nothing all that unique, just helps me move through a pattern more efficiently.


Thanks for the tip on colored pencils.I was about to go out and buy ai ton of markers when I have all those colored pencils downstairs


----------



## cheecat

:sm24:


----------



## cheecat

:sm23:


----------



## lilydragon

I have a wall of post it notes. ???? They have the names of projects I want to do with the yarn I want to use. So far at the moment, there are 9 postits up right now. 2 of them I have as works in progress. The rest are works I want to do. I already have all the yarn for them separated out and bundled up in separate bags. I also use hair elasics since my 9 year old doesn't let me put her hair up anymore. I have some Boyles locking rings and those helped a lot for repeats in my Sylvi sweater. Continental knitting is beyond me, I learned to crochet first and I learned to hold the yarn in my left hand for tension. If I try it while knitting I can't get the yarn to stay on my needle, I feel like I should be pulling it through with a hook.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

lilydragon said:


> .... Continental knitting is beyond me, I learned to crochet first and I learned to hold the yarn in my left hand for tension. If I try it while knitting I can't get the yarn to stay on my needle, I feel like I should be pulling it through with a hook.


I also crocheted long before I started knitting continental. I often think it would be that much easier and faster if the needle had a little hook in the tip... :sm01: 
Keep trying with continental style, you'll get it. I think I'm finally getting a bit more speed. For the longest while, I felt sure I was knitting slower, continental style than when I used to knit English style, other than for ribbing or Moss stitch...


----------



## LorettaHR

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I also crocheted long before I started knitting continental. I often think it would be that much easier and faster if the needle had a little hook in the tip... :sm01: ..


Mmmm, this is why I purchased some Tunisian (?) hooks - the best of both worlds! Crochet hooks with cables attached! I have a long-standing request into ChiaoGoo for Tunisian hooks to attach to my lace weight cables!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

lilydragon said:


> ... Continental knitting is beyond me, I learned to crochet first ... I feel like I should be pulling it through with a hook.


Umm ... Did you know, that in Portugal it's quite normal to knit with what looks to us to be two afghan hooks? It's not a sin to replace a pointed needle for a crochet hooked one. Perhaps, had my grandmother not insisted I only use the pointed needles, I might have learned to knit more loosely than I don't. :sm17: She was an excellent seamstress, a good embroiderer, a basic knitter (no cables, no lace, no patterns; only simple pullovers for Depression Era babies), and hadn't a good word to say about crochet. My mother, her daughter, only crocheted all during my childhood; it was only about twenty years after my grandmother's death that my mother took up the knitting she'd learned as a child. :sm17:


----------

